# ATPN+



## thewelshwonder (3 Apr 2009)

Could you please tell me how much TPN+ i should add daily,my tank is a rio 240,the only other fert i'm using is jbl ferropol 24, the tank also has a pressurised co2 system with 22.5 mg/l of co2,thanks in advance Dean


----------



## George Farmer (3 Apr 2009)

I would start with 5ml per day and work up if necessary.


----------



## thewelshwonder (3 Apr 2009)

thanks for the quick reply,will apn+ help with yellowing leaves?

this is the tank at present





and this is the problem i'm having with my plants


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2009)

I used to dose 5ml per day on my Rio 125 so that might be on the low side, but start with 5 like George sugested and work it up if you see deficiencies, you do have a big plant mass so you might need more than 5ml.


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Apr 2009)

I use 3ml per day on 60l - maybe I could reduce that - have never tried!

Mark


----------



## thewelshwonder (3 Apr 2009)

would you continue with the feropol 24 aswell? this is the manufacturers claim
â€¢The daily feed for luxuriant aquarium plants.
â€¢Optimum, targeted care, provides all vital trace elements which cannot be provided by long-term fertilizers.
â€¢Promotes lush growth, even in delicate aquarium plants.
â€¢Prevents deficiencies.
â€¢Contains no phosphates or nitrates.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2009)

Where have you got the 22.5mg/l of CO2 from? It seems like you have used a pH/ KH table which are innacurate. Take a look here for more information: viewtopic.php?f=34&t=467

I dosed 3ml on my 60l too, Mark

Nitrogen defficiency is a sign of yellow leaves. Plants get there Nitrogen from Nitrate so that could explain why.


----------



## Superman (3 Apr 2009)

TPN+ contains everything apart from co2 that your plants require.
You shouldn't need to dose anything else, but you can if you feel your tank requires a different dosing regime than through TPN+ alone.


----------



## thewelshwonder (3 Apr 2009)

this is the colour in my drop checker




is this about right?


----------



## Superman (3 Apr 2009)

Are you using 4dkh water in the drop checker? Otherwise the readings could/will be misleading.


----------



## gratts (3 Apr 2009)

Slightly darker than optimum. Try increasing the bubble rate a little.


----------



## thewelshwonder (3 Apr 2009)

im using tank water as per the instructions on the drop checker,also i cant drop the ph below 7.0 as i keep nerite snails and they need a ph above 7.0,reading the link it says 30ppm will drop the ph to 6.6,i'll get some 4dkh solution and see what the difference is.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2009)

thewelshwonder said:
			
		

> im using tank water as per the instructions on the drop checker,also i cant drop the ph below 7.0 as i keep nerite snails and they need a ph above 7.0,reading the link it says 30ppm will drop the ph to 6.6,i'll get some 4dkh solution and see what the difference is.



that is a problem them, even Nitrates & phosphates in the water can change the reading!


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Apr 2009)

Hi,
   You'd be well advised to stop reading those instruction because they will only cause you grief. Read this instead=> CO2 MEASUREMENT USING A DROP CHECKER

Cheers,


----------



## thewelshwonder (4 Apr 2009)

can you tell me the best time of day to add the apn+ please


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Apr 2009)

Hi,
   Any nutrient product can be added to the tank at whatever time of the day you please.

Cheers,


----------



## thewelshwonder (4 Apr 2009)

thank you


----------

